# Raisins what kind can I use?



## gloo (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay so as I understand you can add raisins to boots the flavor into your wine. Now I was looking at ingredients in raisins and noticed that they contain some vegetable or sunflower oil. Is that okay or do I have to find some that are dried naturally? Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 27, 2011)

I use the golden raisins.


----------



## Flem (Mar 27, 2011)

Do they have any of the contents that Gloo speaks of? 
Is that what you're using in your Carmenere juice bucket? Where did you get them?


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 27, 2011)

You should put HOT water, could use boiling.... and discard that water... most of the oil will float away.

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 27, 2011)

Or just go to Whole Foods and pick up a pound of Organic Flame Raisins (for a red obviously)


----------



## Luc (Mar 27, 2011)

Raisins add a lot to your wine.

They will add flavor and mouthfeels as they add some body to the wine. But beware.

Use light raisins for white wines and dark raisins for a red wine or they might also add color to the wine.

Next they contain about 50% sugar. So adjust the sugar levels in your must accordingly.

Raisins also add nutrient, but that is a good thing and nothing to worry about.

They are most often sulphited. So rinse them well before adding to a wine.

Next soak them overnight in water that makes it much easier to chop them up.

Read my whole story on rasins here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/11/rozijnen-raisins.html

Luc


----------



## gloo (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great tips. You guys are great!


----------



## robie (Mar 28, 2011)

gloo said:


> Okay so as I understand you can add raisins to boots the flavor into your wine. Now I was looking at ingredients in raisins and noticed that they contain some vegetable or sunflower oil. Is that okay or do I have to find some that are dried naturally? Thanks



I would avoid any raisins that have added oils. But like Debbie said, you could rinse them in hot water, but......

The better choice is to go with organic raisins and rinse/soak them, anyway. As Luc said, soak them over night and chop them up some, as opening up the raisins allows the solids to better mix with the must.

Just as a side, some feel that raisins add an "oxidized" taste to a wine. (That's just one opinion.) Depending on the variety of the wine, you can add a grape pack (from Finevinewines.com) instead.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

I get my raisins @ Sams Club
I get the the 2-pak = 4.5#'s
I use one (2 1/4#) to each Chilean red
I just throw them in (no hot water or cooking / chopping)


----------



## Flem (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> I get my raisins @ Sams Club
> I get the the 2-pak = 4.5#'s
> I use one (2 1/4#) to each Chilean red
> I just throw them in (no hot water or cooking / chopping)



Tom, do you put them in a bag??


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> I get my raisins @ Sams Club
> I get the the 2-pak = 4.5#'s
> I use one (2 1/4#) to each Chilean red
> I just throw them in (no hot water or cooking / chopping)



Boy am I glad to hear you say that. I was starting to get worried as that was what I did. I only added one 15oz box of golden raisins from Walmart to each red. I waited till fermentation began.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

Flem said:


> Tom, do you put them in a bag??


They are real easy for removal so no bag. Now if you feel more comfortable with a bag .. go for it.
I use a kitchen strainer to remove them @ 1.015


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Boy am I glad to hear you say that. I was starting to get worried as that was what I did. I only added one 15oz box of golden raisins from Walmart to each red. I waited till fermentation began.


I dont think one pound is enough for 6 gal.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> I dont think one pound is enough for 6 gal.



Tom do they add a lot of tannins? if not I'll dump another box in each tonight.


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

Dump another box
a box to which chileans


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Tom said:


> Dump another box
> a box to which chileans



Camanere, Melbec and Zinfandel


----------



## Tom (Mar 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Camanere, Melbec and Zinfandel



Once dry add MLF and 2 cup med toast oak
U will love it when you bottle next spring


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok I just added another box to each wine and stirred. The golden raisins make the primaries look like minature cranberry bogs.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 29, 2011)

That actually is the standard amount that comes in a kit. 

I have made 4 now (all Mosti Italian varietals) I think you risk the wine coming out tasting more like fermented raisins rather than wine with any larger addition.......... 

Caveat emptor!



Tom said:


> I dont think one pound is enough for 6 gal.


----------



## Cannew (Dec 25, 2011)

Does adding raisins change the alcohol at all or just more body?

Thanks


----------



## clifton (Jan 26, 2012)

I have made two batches of Vino Italiano Zinfandel Blush. The come out very pale, almost a white. The second batch I added bananas to for body, the kit is a little thin. I'm planning on making it again, the wife likes it so as long as she is happy, I am. Do you think 2 pounds of red raisins would help the body and make it more of a blush colored wine?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry probably not the answer you want but there is not much you can do to improve that kit. If you want to experiment, add a pound to pound and a half of organic red flame raisins from Whole Foods into the must on day one. Do not purchase red grapes from the produce department, they will not add much of anything color wise.


----------



## Bailey (Jan 26, 2012)

Cannew said:


> Does adding raisins change the alcohol at all or just more body?
> 
> Thanks



I think raisins will add about 50% sugar by weight, assuming all the sugar gets into the ferment. The nutritional info on the box may give more specific #'s. So, it will change the abv some but you can't really get a s.g. reading from that sugar still in the skins.

A wine calculator program may help predict the s.g.

Good luck!


----------

